# Paper-mache props



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

Well this weekend (fri, sat, sun) I try my hand at paper-mache. It was not all too bad. I try copying two skulls; one came out OK, the other well not so good. Don’t know if I will make to many large props this way. It is one cheep way to make large props at a low price. That’s why I was looking into paper-mache for the 20-dollar Prop Challenge. Do you guy use paper-mache to make a lot of your props?


----------



## trentsketch (Jul 27, 2009)

Yes. Yes I do.

Exhibit A: A 7' tall Venus Flytrap










Exhibit B: A very wide Jabberwock










Exhibit C: A 6'6" Zombie Carnival Employee


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Almost all my props are paper mache or some variant of it.


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Devil,

Depends on the prop for me. Groundbreakers and such are always paper mache. For larger ones I used Monster Mud. I also use a combination of the techniques too.

Rich


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

We use a lot of paper mache for our creatures as well - we have quit using flour in our paste though because of our geographic location and problems with storage and mice. We have since begun using different glue variations and other things like liquid nails, joint compound, etc. in our clay. Good results - very cheap, and as far as creativity, you are only limited by your own imagination!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Speaking of mice and flour, how bad are mice attacks on mache props with flour in the recipe? The recipe I've landed on uses only about 1/6 parts flour and I only use it on the fist and second layers, then I move to glue or a glue/water mix. Am I inviting rodents to feast on my props? My neighborhood also has squirrels...so many that even my uncarved pumpkins rarely make it to halloween if I put them out more than a few days before...are they a potential problem for me as well?

Sorry to hi-jack the post, but I thought this might be helpful for us all to know as well!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

If you are looking for some inspiration you might want to take a look at Stolloweens (Scot) work. I think he has done a couple of things with mache.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

I've not had issues with mice, but then, I have a cat...


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

I use flour in my paper maché mix, and no problems so far... stuff stored out in a garage so easy access if the bugs/mice were so inclined to sample them. But I do also paint and seal them really, really well.

Oh, and I add salt to retard mold growth too...


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

I've never used flour. If you need to add something to give it texture or substance, maybe you could try quikrete?


----------



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

Yep. All my props are paper mache. I use white glue and water for my mache. Dip tissues in this mix for a good rotten skin look.


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

My paper mache mix is made with _only_ flour and water, and I've never had a problem with mice.

When I started making props, I used the glue and water recipe from SpookyBlue's site. As I read more I switched over to a flour/glue/water mix popularized by Stolloween. The glue was the most expensive ingredient at $10 a gallon (at Home Depot) but suddenly it became difficult to find and I balked at paying $20 at Michael's.

Then I found Dan Reeder's website, and he makes the most awesome paper mache monsters -- you gotta see the huge dragon he just made! -- using nothing but flour and water.

A small bag of flour at Wal-Mart goes for around a $1.50 at most and it lasts a good long time. I've heard about adding salt to stop it from getting moldy, etc. but I've never had a problem with that either. I make up a batch of what I call my "pancake batter" and store whatever I don't use in a plastic container in a spare refrigerator in the basement. I've had it sit there a month or more before using again without it spoiling. I had fully expected it to be bad when I opened the container up again, but not at all. And drying thoroughly each layer before adding the next (I also help it along by using a heat gun, though sometimes it smells like I'm baking bread!) keeps the prop from getting moldy too.

So for me, the flour-water recipe is by far the simplest, cheapest mix I've come across that works well exceptionally well for making my props. I haven't had any rodent issues at all either.

Rich


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Wow - Dan Reader is amazing. Those dragons are so lifelike.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

I love that link! I know how I'm going to be making my gargoyles! As if I needed something else to do this summer... I gotta get those Angels done now to get out of my way.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm a flour-and-water-only girl for my mache projects 'cause that's how I learned it when I really was a girl We've never had a problem with mice, but that could easily be due to storing the props inside and not in a shed or garage.

Our oldest mache props (the ghoul hounds) are coming up on three years of age, I believe, and we've not seen any mold issues. We finally got around to giving them a coat of varnish last fall since we didn't do anything other than paint them when they were made. With our other props, we routinely apply a sealant before painting, then varnish after painting.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I definitely think that the mice problem we had a few years ago was due to our specific location - surrounded by fields and about a quarter mile from the lake. Anyways, we still have flour/water props that are fine, the ones that we stored in the house. The ones in the shed got eaten completely - no matter how much clay and paint were on them. If a mouse wants it, he will eat through anything. They ate through the lid of the rubbermaid containers to get inside to the props! If you arent in an area that is susceptible to mice, then you have nothing to worry about.

And as a side note - We seal with spar urethane or even just Thompsons water seal on some of the less intricate pieces - and have never had a mold problem, not ever. I think our oldest pieces are 4 years old now, and have always spent all 31 days of October in the rain and wind. No probs.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

NONE of my props are paper mache yet but it is one of the techniques I want to work on learning this year.
Thanks for all the tips and recipes. It will make getting started much easier.


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

FWIW on protection, after I get my paper mache layer(s) completed, I give it a coat of spar urethane, which is a marine waterproofer. Then the prop usually gets at least one coat of paint but more often two-plus because I'll hit the spar layer with a base coat of white or black primer depending on how I'm coloring the prop. It then gets the top coat (or two) of paint and when dry I give it two coats of waterproofing.

I figure the paper mache is under at least 3-4 layers of protection at this point and fairly well protected. So far the props have lasted without damage, despite the soaking rains they've had to endure.

And while exterior paints are probably best, I use whatever I have on hand which more often than not is interior latex paint. Again, no problems with fading, cracking, flaking, etc. despite exposure to the elements.

Rich


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

How many nights do you keep your paper-mache props out? 30 days, 15 days, one week, halloween night only, etc...


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Just thought I'd let everyone know that Dan Reeder finished his paper mache dragon and it is simply incredible!

http://papermacheblog.com/2011/05/02/new-paper-mache-dragon--finished.aspx

Maybe with a little more practice he'll actually develop some talent. ;>

Rich


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Devil said:


> How many nights do you keep your paper-mache props out? 30 days, 15 days, one week, halloween night only, etc...


Almost all of our yard haunt goes up and down on Halloween itself, so one day for papier mache props


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Devil,

I start setting up my props on October 1 and take them in November 1. 

When I started making paper mache props, I'd bring my ground breakers in when it rained because it felt like they were getting a little spongy, but once they dried off they hardened up again. So now I just leave them out all month long. I do hit all my props with an extra coat of waterproofer each year just for added protection.

Rich


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

All of my props are paper mache, aluminum foil and PVC. Check out how I make em:

head
skeleton
skin


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Don't skimp on sealers. Paint, urethane, thompson water seal, sytrospray, concrete, stasis forcefield, whatever you can get your hands on that repels moisture. If you think you haven't used enough, then apply more. It won't hurt.

Most of our props have held up fine in the weather, but some have sacrificed themselves as well. It's a good idea to keep a close eye on them, and if they become a too soggy, take them inside to dry. 

The single prop that we totally lost to the weather was the head of a 10ft pumpkin reaper prop. 
It just was not easy to get up there and remove the head without destroying the rest of the prop, so I let it go. Even though the head was severely damaged when we took the prop down a month later, I still could have repaired it if I wanted. The prop had not changed for three years, so I decided it was time for something new.

Paper Mache is cheap. Well, the material is cheap. Your time invested may be a different matter. It is very easy to rebuild and start over. 

Regardless, paper mache is a great way to flex your creative muscle on a budget. Later, if you decide you want more permanent and rugged props, then you will have a lot of good experience for your new endeavors.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Jaybo said:


> ...... Later, if you decide you want more permanent and rugged props, then you will have a lot of good experience for your new endeavors.


Jaybo and I have more arguments over paper mache than we do about our finances. LOL. Did you just see him imply that mache is not permanent or rugged? *sigh* Don't mind him, he's a latex snob. 

While he mentioned a tragic mache loss from last year, he failed to mention my first ground breaker from 4 years ago that was only built over cardboard, no stronger armature than that.... and I didnt even SEAL the cardboard on the bottom. If you pick up that ground breaker and turn him upside down you will see "FROSTED MINI WHEATS - OPEN OTHER END". :googly: I will get around to fixing that.... one day. "Frank" as I call him is sitting in our garage in great shape. He's pretty darn permanent in MY mind


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Most of my major props are some type of paper mache and I leave them in the woods for the full 5 weeks of October plus an additional set-up week as well as a knock-down week. I cover all my pieces with a coat of exterior latex before detail painting, and when done with this, everything gets a coat of spar urethane. Never had any water damage, never had any rodent damage. And yes, we have rats among other things in these woods. Last year, the staff of one of our stations forgot to put up some extensions cords after a "live" night and the rats feasted on them.


----------

